# Experienced DM seeking Players in Brooklyn, NY



## A'Kin (Sep 9, 2003)

I am an experienced DM currently seeking Players (experienced or otherwise) for a new gaming group for the D&D 3.5 system. If you live near Brooklyn Heights, NY (or can easily get there), and are interested, please contact Brian at bjrc1@aol.com

I have dozens of sourcebooks and am both versitile and creative.

- Brian


----------



## Rastfar (Sep 14, 2003)

Brian.
  Are you looking to join a game at all?  I am looking for one player to join my game (in Clinton Hill).  It is listed here: 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=41733

Let me know, thanx,

Sean


----------

